# Multiple Questions



## ckg (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi all. I just got my maltese yesterday, and i just wanna clear some doubts with the pros in this forum. He's 3 months old..and very sticky...always need people's attention... I named him Snowy.

1) I wanted to do paper training but the pet shop owner where i got him from advised me to buy a cage...kinda small..just slightly larger than a normal crate. Snowy lives in my room but i bring the cage to the kitchen and feed him in there. He didnt poo the first day..hahaha..he only pooed today after being fed lunch. The cage has an undertray, which the pet shop owner advised me to just let him poo in the cage then wash it. The pet shop owner also said after doing this frequently he would get used to it then i can leave the door open and he will eliminate there when he wants to. I was wondering if i can housebreak him dat way. If it is wrong, care to advise another method?

2) The first day home he didnt cry or bark at nite..No sound at all. I was so surprised...literally SHOCKED. Even when i left the room he didnt even make a sound. Im sure he noticed me leaving but he didnt even made a noise. Is it normal?

3) Everytime i leave him, he will bark like crazy. Today i tried leaving him for just one hour...and he barked like crazy when i left him. When i came back he was all silent, then saw me then bark like crazy again. I locked him in the cage during that hour. Izzit okay to train him like dat?

4) How fast do they learn their names? Till now, i dont think he knows he's called Snowy. He just want my company dats all.

5) How sticky are your maltese? Mine cant be left for even one second...he doesnt bark when im around (not even once) but the moment im gone all heck breaks lose. Anyway to reduce this "separation anxiety"? Even the pet shop owner says my puppy is especially sticky, since arrive in the shop doesnt even want to be caged, just want to be held. I want to at least train him to be more independent, maybe be alone for 3 to 4 hours max. Should i ignore his barks and pleas, or should i be soft-hearted?

Thanks ahead for all the helpful replies.


----------



## ckg (Jan 21, 2007)

One more thing...

6) I want to train him, sit, stay, come, etc. But when i wanted to buy treats, the pet shop owner says wait till he noes how to differentiate between his staple food and treats. Can i train him using his kibbles? Currently, i soften his kibbles b4 feeding him. Anyway to train him now? or i reli have to get treats?

Another thing:-

7) I lock him in the cage when sleeping at nite coz i don wan him to eliminate all over my room..izzit ok? he was ok the first nite.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

1) I agree and disagree w/ the shop owner on this matter. The crate shoudl be large enough for him to stand (not on 2 hind legs type of standing), turnaround, and lay down etc. However, it should not have a wire bottom as it is extremely uncomfortable for the puppy's body/foot pad. I recommend a hard crate, line w/ a soft bedding material. Snowy should view this crate as his space/retreat. to paper train him, you can take him directly from the crate to the pad every so many hours and praise him excessively when he uses the pad.

2) Being Snowy is from a pet shop - he is probably used to people leaving him in his space. Normal for his background. 

3) Being he is from a pet shop - he may have separation anxiety. Maltese are companion animals and it's in their nature to want to be with their family. If you can keep an eye on Snowy, then allow him to hang out and bond with you. 

4) Dont worry - he will learn his name soon. Dont make the mistake of saying his name LOUDLY when he makes a mistake. Otherwise, he will associate his name with negativity.

5) Spend some time with Snowy. He most likely came from a place where there were lots of dogs - and then was shipped to the pet store. So many different places in his short life already. Give him a break and spend time with him. If you build up his self-confidence with praises and careful handling - he will learn to be more independent. However, like children, some pups have their own personality that's beyond your control. 

6) What are you feeding him? There are many good brands of dog food. Check out the thread on the food topic. To avoid - CORN, by-products, preservatives...and the first ingredient in the labeling should always be a meat. Right now you can boil some chicken breast and cut it up in very small niblets. Always supervise Snowy when he is chewing or eating as there is always the hazard of choking when it comes to chew toys.

In addition - if he is secure at home and there is no chance someone can accidentally let Snowy out - I dont recommend wearing a collar at home. There are cases where a puppy hung themselves because they were wearing a collar at home...

May I ask how old you are? I commend you for asking questions and wanting to learn. Although no one is required to view the dog as children (like many of us here







) however, I do ask that you take the ownership responsibility very seriously because it is a living creature that has feelings.

Welcome to Spoiled Maltese. Post pictures of Snowy soon


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Congratulations on your new puppy, you will find LOTS of information on this site









1) Many people have different methods on potty training, its great to read all the options, but you will need to decide on whats best for your lifestyle etc. I trained mine to go outside to potty, but its not always possible to do that for everyone.

2) My 2 found their 'voice' at around 4-ish months - every pup is different

3) You didnt say, but do you make a fuss when you leave? Some suggest leaving without incident - that is, don't make a big deal about the fact you are leaving, dont say goodbye etc .... it works for some

4) Learning things is all about repetition, these little guys are pretty smart, if you constantly repeat the name, they will learn in no time at all

5) Maltese LOVE companions, they will want to be near you as much as they can!

6) Treats - training is an important part of their life, so personally, I believe healthy treats can aid in training.

7) Its totally up to you where the puppy sleeps, at a young age, its not a bad idea to restrain puppy to aid in any 'clean up' ...when mine were old enough to hold it through the night, they joined me on my bed.

Good luck!!

Enjoy your new baby!


----------



## ckg (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for the helpful replies!

If i do decide to go with the pet shop owner's suggestions, at wad time should i place him in the cage and wait for him to eliminate. I read that its after sleep, play, and food. 

And if i do that, im afraid he will bark like crazy again. Wad kind of praises should i give him when he eliminates then? a hug, treats, a pat? 

Snowy only spent only one nite at the pet shop. He was just separated from his mum.

Good news, he just looked up when i called Snowy..hehehe..it might be just a coincidence..but im still proud...

Im feeding him pro performance puppy...i think dats a good brand.. is it?

I spend 100% waking time with him, but i want him to be more independent. I dont want him to grow up being completely needy and not able to be left alone even for short periods.

I'm 20 by the way, but this is my first puppy since i was a child, I used to have a dog when i was 5 or 6, but that was a long time ago. So i need all the help I can get from you mentors!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Good for you for wanting to learn more about how to best look after your puppy!

As for toilet training - many suggest every 15 - 20 minutes take the puppy to the place you want him to go, and use a command - such as 'go potty' or 'go toilet' or something similar. He may not go every time, but each time he does, lavish with priase & make a big deal. 

Yes, after food, play, sleep, any kind of activity is the best time to take him to his 'potty place'. He wont learn unless you teach him where you want him to go.

As puppy gets older, the time will increase, you can space it out to every 30 minutes, every 45 minutes etc .... until he 'gets it'.

Most importantly, remember, its not puppy's fault if he doesn't go on the pad or wherever, YOU need to watch him ALL the time & teach him where he needs to go. Try not to get mad at him if he has an accident, instead, pick him up & take him to where you want him to 'go', then praise him if he goes there.

For independence, try just spending a little time away at a time - 10 minutes here, then 20 minutes, 30 minutes etc ... gradually, he will learn you will not ALWAYS be in the same room ALL the time.

As for diet, I can't say, there are many good threads on this on the forum, or perhaps you could ask your vet for a recommendation??

Good luck!


----------



## ckg (Jan 21, 2007)

Assuming i want his potty place to be his cage, then i will take him there every 30 minutes, i still have a few concerns..

1) how long should i put him there? 

2) should i lock the door? if i dont he'll just walk out


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Assuming i want his potty place to be his cage, then i will take him there every 30 minutes, i still have a few concerns..
> 
> 1) how long should i put him there?
> 
> 2) should i lock the door? if i dont he'll just walk out[/B]



I'm sorry, I really don't know, I haven't crate trained either of my 2. They are trained to go outside, although I understand that's not possible for everyone.

Is the 'cage' you refer to quite large? I only ask because if you want Snowy to potty in the cage, does he also sleep there? I think that it needs to be large enough for him to have an area separate to his sleeping & eating area to go 'potty' - who wants to eat & sleep in waste??!! LOL

As to how long to leave him? I dont think it should be too long - it shouldn't seem to be a 'punishment' for him.

As for locking the door - although as I said, I haven't crate trained either of mine, so I could be wrong, I wouldn't want to lock the door - again, it shouldn't seem to be a 'punishment' for him.

Do you have an area such as the laundry, or bathroom where you could put pads down when you are home so that you can take him there for potty time?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Good luck with your pup--I think everyone has given you great responses.

I just wanted to add that the first pup that I had several months ago was from a petstore. I only owned him for about a month before he passed away, but it gave me enough time to understand the special needs of a petstore maltese. 

My only few bits of advice--DON'T let him eliminate in his cage. And DO put a soft bed in there instead that covers the entire bottom of the crate. He will come to know this as his den and will not soil it. Then follow what the others said about when to take him out to let him potty. Decide where you will have him potty and bring him to that spot each time. Watch him constantly and if he starts to poo/pee in your house tell him firmly "NO" (don't scare him) and take him right outside immediately, even in the middle of pottying, and let him go out there.

If you ever have any more questions I can try to help. Good luck.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

the whole point of crate training is to keep your dog from eliminating in the crate. 
normally, dogs do not potty where they sleep, so that's why the method proves effective. especially if you are using a small crate. 
place a bed or a crate pad in there, wire mesh isn't so comfortable.

take him from the crate and place him where you want him to potty and use a phrase as harley & dakotas mum suggested. when he uses the appropriate potty place, then praise him by offering him lots of love and treats. 

good luck.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I have to say that I'm a little concerned about some of the questions I am seeing here... 



As at least one person has pointed out, crates are normally used to assist the dog in learning not to eliminate when ever the urge comes over them. In those cases, the crate is fairly small... just enough space for them to stand up and turn around... but not more. Then immediately after waking, the last thing before bed, after every play session, after meals, and roughly every two hours during the day, take him or her to the place you want them to potty and give them the potty command.



That place may be outside... it may be on potty pads or paper inside on a tile surface, etc. You don't want to do this on a carpeted or wood surface. It would help us to address your questions more clearly if we actually understood your setup and what the potty plans were. It was not clear to me from anything you have said just what the plan was.



Also, what is the setup as far as where the dog sleeps and stays?



As far as them following you around...







welcome to the world of Maltese ownership!! What you are describing is perfectly normal for a puppy as young as yours. Let me put it a different way... if your pup was not this way, I would be worried there was something wrong. You are they family now and that can be a 24 hour a day job at times... As he/she gets older, they will be a little more comfortable going off to their favorite place on their own... but you can pretty much count on it being within sight of where you are. I'm surprised that you did not realize that before getting the pup.



Do you have a vet and have you scheduled an exam with them?



Welcome to Spoiled Maltese!!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

First, welcome! I'm a newbie here too, but I got my little guy six months ago







time flies!

I would do as others have suggested and take his potty area out of the cage. I've crate trained my little guy, he stays in there overnight w/ food, water, a blankie and his favorite cuddly stuffed animal. Make sure that the crate is a good size for him, he should be able to stretch himself out comfortably when fully grown (many crates come with an insert so that you can gradually increase the space available to them as they grow). The crate I have is 18"x24", I wouldn't get one smaller than that.

Definitely go to the vet. Puppies need their shots and deworming, so you'll want to get on that ASAP. The vet will also be able to answer more questions for you and give you an idea of how big your baby may get so that you can make sure to have an appropriate crate size.

I think the suggestions for potty training him are spot on. Pick a spot and put a pee pad there, take him to it every hour and tell him to "go potty." Don't get too upset when he has accidents, he's just a baby and needs to figure out what he's supposed to do. Maltese are very smart and really do want to please you!

My little Alvar hasn't had any separation anxiety problems so I'm not sure I'm too much help there. If you haven't already bought toys for him, do that and get some that are slightly bigger. The breeders who I got Alvar from gave him a stuffed animal that was about 4x his size when I picked him up. It's about the same size he is right now, but when they're just being taken away from their litter mates, it helps to have something cuddly to sleep with. When leaving him alone during the day, I leave the tv on. He actually does watch it...when i come home he's usually flopped on his pillow watching cartoons







the noise is said to help w/ the anxiety too.


----------



## ckg (Jan 21, 2007)

Lets say i prepared another place for him to potty...

1) should it be in the same room as his bed and where he usually is?

2) should i force him to be in that spot when i want him to potty? If i dont he'll just walk away...

3) Should i use the cue word repeatedly, or once and firm?

And if i convert his cage into his "permanent sleeping place", i still have some concerns:-

1) i can place something soft on the floor of it...but what if he eliminates on it..

2) if he doesnt want to sleep in it and walks out.......do i lock the door?


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

> Lets say i prepared another place for him to potty...
> 
> 1) should it be in the same room as his bed and where he usually is?
> 
> ...


have you taken him to the vets yet?

pictures, please!!!


----------



## ckg (Jan 21, 2007)

i know some advised for me to take him to the vet within 24 hours but he has been to the vet b4..im taking him next tuesday for his second shots.

He has been dewormed and also had one round of shots.

Im still confused about how to get him to sleep in the cage...probably my fault for now probably he hates the cage...i placed a soft pillow in there and a bear toy...he will go in if i put his toy inside, but he will just take the toy and run out again...

I tot he wants to sleep next to me at least..so i threw the toy in there, waited by sitting by the door, but all he wants to do is get out...Now he's asleep next to my chair...i want to try to get him acquainted with his "renovated" cage by tonite,...and i hope he can stay in there with the door open...


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

We set up an x-pen for Sophie when she first came home. We put her bed at one end with her food and water and put pee pads all over the rest of the floor area. She slept in there at night and pottied on the pads. When she was out of the pen we watched her every second. She would sniff around if she had to pee and circle if she had to poop. We would pick her up and put her on the pads so she could go. Gradually, I decreased the area cover by the pee pads until she just had the one. Eventually, she wanted a private place to poop so she has a pee pad downstairs and a poop pad upstairs where she can go in private. And, the important things is praise, praise, praise...

Sophie usually has someone home with her, but when we leave she barks like all heck for about a minute and runs from the front window to the back door, then sleeps until we get home at which time she goes bonkers. I love to try to sneak up and catch her laying in her bed sleeping which is pretty hard since she can here us coming a mile away - she always looks kind of guilty - like we caught her laying down on the job.

Good luck and let us know how things are going...and please post pics when you can.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Lets say i prepared another place for him to potty...
> 
> 1) should it be in the same room as his bed and where he usually is?
> 
> ...


 





1. The place you want him to potty can be as close as maybe two or three feet or so away from his bed (or food). When they are babies, the world they have access to needs to be fairly small so as long as they 



2 & 3. You don't "force" a dog to potty. You take them to the spot you want them to potty in and give them the command "potty". Give them this command multple times, if needed, until they either go potty or you decide that they really do not need to go.



If he goes on something soft on the floor, you simply pick it up and wash it. 



Our master bedroom & bath area has those little throw rugs near the shower & toilet. Somehow our boys have learned that if they ever have to go at night and they can't wake us, they go on one of those little rugs. Works like a champ (as long as you learn to at least briefly turn the light on if you get up in the middle of night to use the toilet







). If we wake up and find an accident, we make a quick trip to the washing machine and soon everything is good to go again!





> 2) if he doesnt want to sleep in it and walks out.......do i lock the door?[/B]


 

I'm not sure I understand so I'll just pass on this question.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

You are very wise to have found this forum.








You have alot of questions so I will do my best:
If this little guy only spent 1 nite from his mom there will be some saddness and confusion for him.








Let's hope he did not come from a small caged environment.
Iam sure if it's petshop he is really too young (12 wks is the time to take them away.) but hopefully he is older.
Do you know about hypoglycemia? If not this is first and very impt to know . He could die.
This little guy will always want your companionship, that is the breed. Never think he will be happy alone for 8 hrs or so.
Training: I would get an xpen (go to petsmart or on line.) the crate system may be too much for this guy.
Put his crate,toys in the pen area with a pad at the end so he has a food area, crate for sleeping and pee/poo area.
This way you can give him a chance to not be crated and confused since I think you are not sure how you shld go about with all the issues of having a puupy.
When you have him out of his pen always keep an eye out for the potty "walk"..smelling floor and circling. Then quickly (even in the middle of going







) rush him to the pad. I would not change his potty place too soon or he will not know what you expect. Always praise with a happy voice while or after he's done his thing on the pad and even a yummy treat. A treat is could be very effective.
I feel teaching them to go out side is easier later as it is a natural thing to pee on grass.








The pads may too expensive so if that is the case you could also put one by the door you expect him to go out and potty at and maybe eventually he will get it and you can remove the pad..much later.
Getting up and potty trainning a puppy to go outside is very demanding and maybe you live in an apt up stairs.







so I suggest the pad in the pen for over nite.
Maybe your baby will sleep with you







(it's a wondrful face to wake up too.







), or you could set the pen up in your room and see how that works out.
I am so glad you are asking these questions and you will get alot of different answers I'm sure. But also get some books, like Puppies for Dummies and some maltese books that will give you insight on this very wonderful breed. I don't know what kind of dog you had but each breed is soo different and I am amazed I didn't realize it as I always had pets.








You sound like you will be a wonderful mommy...please let us know how things go!..Lisa


----------



## ckg (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the supportive words...

I find that Snowy just wants companionship and will sleep outside his cage...

As long as he's near me he just wants to sleep...dats all..doesn't even want to play..

He still pees everywhere...and I seen him sniffing...he's like super quick..1 second sniff is enough..then he will eliminate there...i can react within 3 seconds (i pick him up at once i see him sniff) and pick him up to potty place...when i pick him up..he stops. I place him in the potty place and he has no interest at all..I even soaked up some pee on the potty place...still no respond...Any tips?


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

> Thanks for all the supportive words...
> 
> I find that Snowy just wants companionship and will sleep outside his cage...
> 
> ...


you havent had him but a few days. it will take some time to get him to go on the potty spot. it took me a good month to get my bentley to go on his pad without accidents, but once he learned it he caught on very quickly.. persistance is key here. make sure you are on him, take him potty all the time, if he doesnt go, take him back 10 or 15 mins later. my bentley would pee everywhere but his peepad. but he got the hang of it. i was also giving him too much space to roam around. you need to make sure he doesn't have a lot of space at first by himself. i kept bentley in a baby pack-n-play. his peepad on one end, his bed on the other. it just takes some time. i was so upset and i was ready to give up but everyone told me to give it some time. i've had him since mid-december and he's been potty trained since the end of january and he has free roam of the house, so good luck. be persistant and dont give up!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Thanks for all the supportive words...
> 
> I find that Snowy just wants companionship and will sleep outside his cage...
> 
> ...


 

What sort of surface is he peeing on and what are you doing to clean it up? Dogs have a very highly developed sense of smell (much better than ours) and what they smell plays a large part of where they go. Iif he is peeing on a surface which is absorbant and you are just cleaning with a rag, you are leaving enough there for him to know he has peed there... which makes it really easy for him to do again. There are special cleaners intended to neutralize this scent and you might need to buy some.



Secondly, it sounds like he is at the very first step of potty training. At this point, his bladder may not be very mature and he has not learned to control it.



Dogs have this built in desire not to soil in their dens where they sleep and eat. Step number 1 in potty training is to leverage this natural desire and put him in a crate or a pen which is small enough that he is not going to want to soil in it when he is left there for a few hours at a time. You do not give a small pup the run of the house nor do you even give them the run of a room like your bedroom. That is just too much space that they may never learn to control their bladders.



Then every couple of hours or at those key times like after play or eating, you take him to the potty area. If he potties, great... If he doesn't, then try again in another hour. At this stage, he might pee every couple hours, but over time, he will be able to hold it longer. Note what the routine is when he does go. Things like what was he doing inthe last 30 minutes and what time of day is it. You will find that he will fairly quickly develop a routine that after a couple of months will be very regular and very predictable. this routine is very important for you to learn.



Lastly, this has nothing to do with your puppy issue but I have to ask what is with your use of "dat"? I know I'm old school about this but I have to say when you are interacting with someone older than you, at least some of us are going to start developing ideas which may have nothing to do with anything.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

In regards to Snowy going to a vet.

I, and others here, strongly recommend taking Snowy for a wellness/new pup checkup ASAP.

Many times, the pet shops have their own vet and it's in your best interest to take Snowy to another vet. 

He may not need shots this week - but your vet can review records and even perform little tests that shows how much of a particular vaccine is left in Snowy's body. I wouldnt be surprised at all if the pet store falsifies their immunization records...

Let us know more about Snowy's development. Pictures please


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Thanks for all the supportive words...
> 
> I find that Snowy just wants companionship and will sleep outside his cage...
> 
> ...


I don't really like the sound of him not wanting to play, just sleeping all the time. Please take him to a vet asap, and don't wait until monday. I want your baby to be healthy for you! Is he eating normally?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I do have to agree with many others, and apologise for not menitioning it in my first post - I really do believe a vet check is more important than potty training right now. 

Despite the pet store having said they have already had him vet checked - I would want the peace of mind - it's also part of puppy training - puppy needs to learn that he will be 'handled' from time to time, and also get used to trips in the car, new sounds & sights etc. Just be sure to keep puppy in your arms & out of harms way ... you never know what germs are around, and if he hasn't finished all his shots, its better to be safe than sorry.

The vet may also be able to provide advice on his diet - win-win situation!


----------



## ckg (Jan 21, 2007)

I like the idea of a bed at one end, pad at another, and a pen covering it all that Bentley has...still some concerns, like if i put him in there and he barks and whines...what do i do?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I like the idea of a bed at one end, pad at another, and a pen covering it all that Bentley has...still some concerns, like if i put him in there and he barks and whines...what do i do?[/B]


 

I'm not sure that I can give you an exact answer here. You are describing just a tiny amount of of the situation here and then asking these large questons.



The moment you brought him home, you have become his mother, father, brother, and sister. You are now his entire family and you are the one who is now totally responsible for his care and his training.



For instance, myself and a number of others have asked about a third party vet visit... Pet stores generally want nothing more than to make the sale and are really not interested in the overall health of the dog... but you have not answered to let us know what is going on there. The bottom line is there is far more about the care of this dog that we do not know than the amount of information which we know. 



As far as where he came from and how you got him, a lot of us (including my wife and myself) have been in that situation at one time or another... Our boys came from the back of a pickup truck from Oklahoma...







We now know better and we are constantly trying to learn more here about their care needs so as someone else said, it is great that you are here asking questions.



If the pup is in good health and is eating, drinking, pooping and peeing normally and totally heathy... but just whining a little, count yourself very lucky. As I said, there may not be an exact right answer for this sort of situation. This little guy is a very social creature and you are now his entire family and the person he has bonded with. It is sort of like having a baby... the baby cries a little. Do you immediately pick him up and provide comfort or do you let him go a little while?



If your home is such that you can put him near enough to where people spend their time, that would be great. He will be feel better just being able to see you or someone. However, these areas are requently carpeted areas or kitchens which may not have much room... As you are maybe noticing, there are lots of decisions and tradeoffs to make. Sometimes putting an old piece of your clothing, as an example, (something with a strong scent of you) in his pen will help him feel better. As gross as this might sound, you will eventually learn you have an underwear thief in your home and so a unwashed old piece of underwear can actually be useful!!


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> Thanks for all the supportive words...
> 
> I find that Snowy just wants companionship and will sleep outside his cage...
> 
> ...


All this sounds normal for a puppy EXCEPT the amount of sleeping and no playing.








Have you bought some toys that are small and squeak. They love those type.
Also have you researched the Hypoglycemia (uhhh is that the spelling guys?) anyway Im in a hurry here to post to you since you have not said anything about a vet appt. Your little guy could be going down hill. He should be full of energy.
Trainning your baby to potty train is a very timeconsuming and a patience testing ordeal on your part. 
Yes he will cry so you have to be prepared for the style of sleeping you want him to learn.
Is he going to sleep with you?
Do you have the set up done..pen, pad,etc?
Also when you take him to the vet, I would not let the vet give him more than one type shot at a time. Any good vet will realize these little dogs cannot handle soo much at once. BE INFORMED about you baby!
Have you read about his breed or puppy trainning?
Are you really really rewarding any pad use?
Hope all this info helps. Don't get discouraged, he's a baby and you are all he knows.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=347935
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just had to chime in about the not playing part because I agree with what everyone is saying and I will add...first, how long have you had your puppy? It took Camden (my first pup) a good 2 or 3 days to "loosen up" when we got him home. Being a petstore dog he was not used to ANY of the sights and smells and activities that go on in a normal home the way Ollie already was. 

I am concerned, too, about hypoglycemia for your puppy. He is eating and drinking? Pooping and peeing? When will you take him to the vet? Please update and let us know that he is doing ok.


----------



## ckg (Jan 21, 2007)

Im so happy to have found this forum and so many other maltese lovers who are as concerned about Snowy as I am..thanks guys!

About the vet ( its a third party vet..no relations to the pet shop), i have called the vet up and i have an immunization card that contains the shots taken and records. I called the vet to make sure about the shots taken and the vet told me the record was right and to bring him in for his next shots next tuesday.

About his health..he's doing well..probably my mistake to say he sleeps all the time..my bad...he plays a lot too...maybe he's tired a lot after each play session as i make them as fun as possible...his fav new play..i take a toy and throw it and he will go racing after it...and i do it with 3 toys..on and on until he's so tired...aahahah..then he starts sleeping... (its like fetch but he doesnt bring the toy back..i don blame him...maybe too young to understand fetch anyways)

He's more independent now..and yes..he's eating, drinking and pooing well..solid poo...not much watery discharge..and i got good news! i got a new technique...HAHAHAHA...i lock snowy in cage after every meal...then he wont bark or whine..just pee and poo while i go and wash his feeding bowl...this morning 2nd time (1st time was dinner last nite)...im so happy...LOL. Now if i can just get him to pee/poo besides meal time in his cage....i think i wanna try locking him in everytime he starts his poo/pee sniffing style..then if got poo/pee then he can come out...hhahaa..hope dat works..

Cage is now officially converted to the toilet...LOL



> Im so happy to have found this forum and so many other maltese lovers who are as concerned about Snowy as I am..thanks guys![/B]


Sorry...dat should be guys/gals!



oh..ya..camfan..wad happened to your first pup? ur signature had me a bit concerned....


One more thing..i mentioned in the first post he was 3 months old..sorry..my mistake..i counted the months wrongly..it should be 9 weeks going to 10 weeks.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Do you mean a pen or a crate when you say caged to pee and poo?
You do know a crate is not for potty using right?
Sounds like you are figuring each other out.








He's really young,did you look into the hypoglycemia? Just know the symtoms bc it can happen fast and have some nutrical or karo syrup on hand.
I am glad you are bonding with him and the toy game sounds fun!


----------



## ckg (Jan 21, 2007)

i don think i got him used to the concept of crate..so i don think i can crate him now..prob is he just don like small spaces...

i gave him some glucose for lunch and added it to his soft kibbles..i also had a tube of high energy supplement that the pet shop recommended i buy..so i place some of that in too (yummy yummy)..im not worried about hypoglycemia because he's not showing any symptoms...perfect gums...no fatigue..and he's finishing all of his food.

im gonna teach him to use the cage as potty place as i no longer would be using it as a crate...he just cant get used to it...

Sorry for all those waiting for photos. I cant seem to get any good photos of him. i dont have a digital camera, only a cameraphone...and dat totally is inadequate at photo-ing at his speed!


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> i don think i got him used to the concept of crate..so i don think i can crate him now..prob is he just don like small spaces...
> 
> i gave him some glucose for lunch and added it to his soft kibbles..i also had a tube of high energy supplement that the pet shop recommended i buy..so i place some of that in too (yummy yummy)..im not worried about hypoglycemia because he's not showing any symptoms...perfect gums...no fatigue..and he's finishing all of his food.
> 
> ...


I am still confused to the answer.








Cage and crate are different.
Maybe we are losing something in the translation here.
How big is "the cage"? 
Is it a little pen and not the small travel size box (crate) that has a swing door that latches.
That's fine if you can't get him use to the crate, at least you have some direction now that will help you both.








I wouldn't over do the supplements as that can cause him to have problems he maynot have.
Sounds like if he's eatting that well you are lucky and not have to worry abut the hypoglycemia as much.
Post when you can, we are all anxious to see your little baby!!!








I also only have a cell phone now, my hus always has the camera







.
Some people here have some pretty good pic from their phones so you never know, they may look just fine posted.








What time is it there? I have been to Malaysia and isn't it alot of hours different?...


----------



## ckg (Jan 21, 2007)

its 12 pm now..in the afternoon. snowy just had his lunch..and he followed the same routine..pee and poo in cage...i think he noes that if he does dat he will be let out..hahaha

ooo..uve come to malaysia b4? which part? kuala lumpur? dats in the west of malaysia...i live in the borneo islands...dats at the east...


----------



## ckg (Jan 21, 2007)

Here's my attempt of a Snowy shot...i can only take one when he's resting...


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> its 12 pm now..in the afternoon. snowy just had his lunch..and he followed the same routine..pee and poo in cage...i think he noes that if he does dat he will be let out..hahaha
> 
> ooo..uve come to malaysia b4? which part? kuala lumpur? dats in the west of malaysia...i live in the borneo islands...dats at the east...[/B]


oh, that sounds like he's doing good! Don't forget to give him a yummy treat after going or he may get board and forget to use the correct place.








So I guess it's about 10 hours ahead?
Borneo Islands!!! That must be sooo beautiful, hurry and send pics so I can dream.
I was in Bangkok, that's Malaysia right?
It was a once in a lifetime trip, we were only there for 3-4 days..went to Golden Budda..so beautiful.
Have you ever been to the U.S.? (America)
It is hard for me to travel now bc I HATE absoutley HATE to leave my dogs! It's a hard trade and my husband didn't want me to get a maltese bc he knows I don't trust anyone. Maybe that's bc I haven't found the right person.
My dtr will party out my house and my motherinlaw is sweet but it is really a big favor to ask.
We shld probably be in the chat room tonite, I think that's the place alot of the people here are on a Sat. nite.
I just have been on this website so much today and my dog is going to be up all night bc I have not played with her much today!







Later..


----------



## ckg (Jan 21, 2007)

Bangkok is in Thailand. Malaysia's close neighbour...both are in the same time zone though...

No good pics of my place...but i'll post one soon when i have the time..


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh that's right, Thailand.
Sorry








I just saw your pic of Snowy!







How beautiful and fluffy he looks! And happy too.








Where did you get him?
That pic came out really good for a phone pic.
Maybe I shld try that.
Okay, I'm gonna try and play with Holly, I feel so bad not giving her much attention today. She is dirty but I hate to bathe her now that it is evening.


----------



## ckg (Jan 21, 2007)

Sorry for the long hiatus, im back to report on Snowy

He's doing fine now...housebreaking nearly complete, as he uses his cage as his toilet, it seems to be a very good idea to me as it is easy to clean up...he cant step on his pee and poo and i just have to wash the under tray...

He's eating fine and due for his last shots next week...

Thanks to all u guys who were so concerned!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the update on Snowy. Glad he is doing so well. I've been trying to train Sophie to go on a tray that has a grate over the pad (WizDog) and she won't use it unless the pad is on top. I hate her having pee paws (i hate to think of her home alone with pee paws and licking them clean - ACK!) - although she's starting to be more careful about not stepping in the pee. She's so cute, she's started to pick up one of her little legs a bit and holding it out to the side when she pees and then steps out with that one first so as not to step in her pee. It really is cute.

Post some more pics when you can.


----------

